# Horse Farm Owner Needs Help



## furstwinhall (Feb 1, 2009)

New to the forum... thanks for having me.

My wife and I own a 40 acre horse farm in Vermont. We have about 2 large lots, another smaller one, and numerous driveways and paths that all need to be plowed all winter. I currently use our 50hp tractor with a plow blade to keep it all clear, but the time it takes with a tractor is beginning to take its toll on me. I am thinking that it is time to invest in a used truck and plow instead. We get A LOT of snow (right at the base of a ski area), and I am wondering if you all have any recommendations as to what might be my best set-up?

I have looked around a bit and found a '93 f-350 diesel dually dump body with 8' fisher minute mount plow, but I am worried that it may be too wide. Also, the idea of purchasing 6 snow tires sounds interesting too  Would an f-250 or gmc 2500 SRW be a better option? Would a v-plow also be a good idea considering the amount of snow we get? Thanks for any help. BTW, we would also use the truck around the farm in the summer to haul hay, stones, whatever.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

If you don't think a dump would help around the farm then look for a srw 1-ton. A v-plow would probably work very well for you, as they are much better and easier on the truck when you cut a path through deep snow. Sounds to me like the Ford dump would work fine, but it's ultimately up to you to decide what will best fit your needs and budget.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome, Your going to probably want to start w/ at least a 3/4 ton truck. the size of the truck and front axle rating will determine the maximum size of the plow that you can use. A lot of great plows to choose from, but w/ the snow your used to dealing w/...I would suggest probably looking into a V plow, especially if you will be cutting through big drifts and significant accumulations. I would start by seeing what dealers are in your area. Consider service, price, and overall reputation, hours open, etc. Also try and talk to some local plowers, pic their brains on who and what they recommend as well. You probably have enough dealers in your area, but not all are created equal when considering your buying criteria. good luck!!!


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Since it sounds like you're looking for an older truck/plow I'd go with whatever 3/4 or 1 ton pickup you can find that's in the best shape for the amount of money you want to spend. Buying a truck with a plow on already is probably your cheapest option.
An 8' foot plow is normal for 3/4 - 1 ton trucks, range would be 7.5 to 9.
If you have use for the dump I'd say go for it but it sounds like you'd prefer something smaller. Rear visibility is better with a pickup. If you aren't going to put many miles on it a gas engine would likely be cheaper than a diesel.
Since you can use your tractor for the rest of this year you may want to wait until spring/summer to buy. You'll get a better deal on a plow truck in the off season and with the current economy there may be some real good deals with people needing money.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Get an older Dodge 1 ton with a Cummins. Cummins always starts, and gets you good mpg's. Not to mention lasts forever


----------



## furstwinhall (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responses folks  I spoke with a guy around here though that said to me that he thinks that a tractor is a better option than a truck!? My tractor is a new holland tc45, and I think that it is just too light and too slow to get the job done adequately. Do you guys think that a truck is a better option?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Have you considered a blower for the NewHolland?


----------



## furstwinhall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, a blower would be a great addition to the fleet I am still concerned though that the blower may be slow, but it would be great for the paths and high drifts. We got about 18" of snow last week, and I spent about 14 hours total plowing and bucketing to get our place cleaned up, so I was hoping that a truck would be considerably faster, no?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

furstwinhall;743201 said:


> Yes, a blower would be a great addition to the fleet I am still concerned though that the blower may be slow, but it would be great for the paths and high drifts. We got about 18" of snow last week, and I spent about 14 hours total plowing and bucketing to get our place cleaned up, so I was hoping that a truck would be considerably faster, no?


When the going gets tough this is what I use!

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

furstwinhall;742991 said:


> Thanks for the responses folks  I spoke with a guy around here though that said to me that he thinks that a tractor is a better option than a truck!? My tractor is a new holland tc45, and I think that it is just too light and too slow to get the job done adequately. Do you guys think that a truck is a better option?


tymusicI had a TC45 NH Tractor with cab hydrostatic tranny and 6 foot blower on the back. Excellent for snowblowing . It was also 4 wheel drive. If its that combination you will have no problem keeping your roads etc cleared. Forget the plow truck use a snowblower on the back of the tractor and send the snow away by "airmailing " it


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Since it is a farm I would go with the dump myself. Not knowing your particulars if you think it is to big then it probably is.

Find yourself a nice older K2500 GMC with a 350 motor is my suggestion.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*horse farm*



furstwinhall;739314 said:


> New to the forum... thanks for having me.
> 
> My wife and I own a 40 acre horse farm in Vermont. We have about 2 large lots, another smaller one, and numerous driveways and paths that all need to be plowed all winter. I currently use our 50hp tractor with a plow blade to keep it all clear, but the time it takes with a tractor is beginning to take its toll on me. I am thinking that it is time to invest in a used truck and plow instead. We get A LOT of snow (right at the base of a ski area), and I am wondering if you all have any recommendations as to what might be my best set-up?
> 
> I have looked around a bit and found a '93 f-350 diesel dually dump body with 8' fisher minute mount plow, but I am worried that it may be too wide. Also, the idea of purchasing 6 snow tires sounds interesting too  Would an f-250 or gmc 2500 SRW be a better option? Would a v-plow also be a good idea considering the amount of snow we get? Thanks for any help. BTW, we would also use the truck around the farm in the summer to haul hay, stones, whatever.


The Pronovost PXPL-50 snowblower is what you should buy as they are very well built and will handle the snow as they are built for canadian winters.

the PXPL-50 with the hydraulic scraper blade and hydraulic chute will allow you to clean up quickly and easily with out shoveling and remove snow that is close to buildings and doors and vehicles with out shoveling.

They have a dealer network in the USA as well.

Here is the link to the Pronovost web site.

The web site has a nice video showing the PXPL snow blower at work doing all the different jobs it does.

When I visited the empire farm day last August I looked at thier equipment line and the PXPL snow blowers and they are built tough for the canadian winters.

www.pronovost.ca

Its a situation where you can buy a good toolmonce and never have to buy another one.
A rear mounted snow blower will cost you less to own and buy than a plow truck.

leon


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicI with leon on this one, forget the trucks and ATVs they are just 'toys ' when the going gets tough


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

do you have a skid steer? if so try getting a used plow for that they are very versitile machines,but if you want a truck a chevy 2500 with a straight blade would be good i dont think you need a v-plow though. Good Luck!

Chevy avalanche 1500 w/western midweight poly 7'6''
bobcat 753 w/steer plow 7'


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

You have a 40 acre farm & don't have a truck of any kind?! Not even a 1/2 ton you could throw a plow on? Anyhow I use a Kubota w/ a 6' RAD snowblower, works really well & snowblower/tractor will outlast any truck-plow combo. Look for a used 6' 3 pt. blower, they are out there. BTW unless you are just a flatlander hobby farmer you are going to need a pickup truck sooner or later!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

leon;743780 said:


> The Pronovost PXPL-50 snowblower is what you should buy as they are very well built and will handle the snow as they are built for canadian winters.
> 
> the PXPL-50 with the hydraulic scraper blade and hydraulic chute will allow you to clean up quickly and easily with out shoveling and remove snow that is close to buildings and doors and vehicles with out shoveling.
> 
> ...


Adding to what said earlier I the snowblower will be more effective due to its ability

get rid of snow simply due to its power and throwng distance and you will be able to

get in and out of areas where the truck will have trouble especially when visibility is low at

night or during heavy snows.

You already own a tractor and buying a snowblower like a Pronovost PXPL-50 will last you

for a lifetime versus a used truck with a plow.

Your tractor and snow blower will be easier to maintain as well and unless you you want

to run the tractor on the road youu will not have to register it and have road insurance

either. There is less to go wrong with a good diesel tractor as well.

The pronovost company also sells a line of farm trailers that would be a good fit for you as

they have models that dump on either side and the end dump and are high floatation as

well.

The pronovost PXPL blower will drag snow easier due to the scraper blade with little effort

and work as it will drag snow away to pile it someplace else to get it out of the way and

then you can blow it away to get rid of it.

Your using your treactor to haul and spread manure, groom riding paddocks, move

bedding and hay and mow and what ever else you need to do. adding one more

attachment will only increase the value of your tractor as it is doing one more job and

doing it for less work and money as an old truck will eventually need welding,a new gas

tank, new brakes and many other things that a tactor and snow blower will never need.

money as the tractor is doing the job


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

50 hp tractor is not big enough, you need a bigger one.
I would invest in a bigger tractor for the farm before throwing money
at any truck. JMO


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Also on the subject of the truck option. The 8' plow on a 6 wheel dump or dually pick up is a bit thin when angled. You're outer tires will be in the unplowed snow. I'd say minimum 8.5 foot plow. Preferably 9'.

In your situation you already got the dozer on the tractor. So you've got a machine for pile moving. I'd say 1/2 ton pickup with 7.5' plow is a-ok.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

50 Horsepower is definitely enuf for this application.  And if the tractor is hydrostatic even more than enuf.  I owned a TC45 with snowblower.  Traded it in and now am running a Case Int DX40 hydrostatic. Plenty of power.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley39 (Feb 5, 2009)

I tried to go to the Pronovost site and the link didn't work, these seem to.

Pronovost Homepage
Blower Leon was talking about

That is a really great set up with the way it changes from a blower to a pull plow.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

furstwinhall;742991 said:


> Thanks for the responses folks  I spoke with a guy around here though that said to me that he thinks that a tractor is a better option than a truck!? My tractor is a new holland tc45, and I think that it is just too light and too slow to get the job done adequately. Do you guys think that a truck is a better option?


Put a snow blower on your tractor and save some money. You will never have big snow piles in the way.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

smiley39;750479 said:


> I tried to go to the Pronovost site and the link didn't work, these seem to.
> 
> Pronovost Homepage
> Blower Leon was talking about
> ...


Yeah, a pull plow that blows at the same time. I've seen one of these Pronovost blowers in action and it is by far the coolest most efficient piece of snow removal equipment I've ever seen ... all I could think was "Why have I never seen one of these before now?". I was really surprised how efficient it was in tight spaces where normally a tractor-driven blower is a poor option. The operator must have thought I was nuts after I followed him around for 20 mins. I couldn't believe how fast this thing was compared to a truck with a plow. This guy was making some serious money.
If you haven't seen the video of this thing in action you gotta check it out on the link above from smiley. 
If I already owned the tractor there'd be no doubt this would be my first choice for snow removal. 
My biggest beef with a normal blower is they're too slow and can't get tight enough to anything without leaving a lot of shoveling and clean up but this thing solves those problems big time. Very cool indeed.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Mopard;759524 said:


> Yeah, removal.
> My biggest beef with a normal blower is they're too slow and can't get tight enough to anything without leaving a lot of shoveling and clean up but this thing solves those problems big time. Very cool indeed.


Sorry my friend but your incorrect. They can get tight enuf. All ya have to do is when your get to the end of the run , stop, rev out the blower, move 1 foot, stop rev out the blower. Continue this pattern until ya think that your close enuf. The pull type blower still will leave snow at the start of its run. "Normal" blowers are not slow, and they have the advantage over the pull type when its wet snow, ya dont drive over it and pack it down. Believe me, it all in the technique and experience.:salute:


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

augerandblade;759530 said:


> Sorry my friend but your incorrect. They can get tight enuf. All ya have to do is when your get to the end of the run , stop, rev out the blower, move 1 foot, stop rev out the blower. Continue this pattern until ya think that your close enuf. The pull type blower still will leave snow at the start of its run. "Normal" blowers are not slow, and they have the advantage over the pull type when its wet snow, ya dont drive over it and pack it down. Believe me, it all in the technique and experience.:salute:


Have you checked out the video? Where's the snow left at the start of its run? There's no driving over anything and packing it down. This thing blows in both directions even while scraping. And no way can you clean as close to garage door or any other entrance with a normal blower. And if you could with the method you describe, the Pronovost would already be long gone. You really believe we don't have blowers up here or experienced operators that know how to use them? Holy cow, at least we're all friends eh.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Mopard;759887 said:


> Have you checked out the video? Where's the snow left at the start of its run? There's no driving over anything and packing it down. This thing blows in both directions even while scraping. And no way can you clean as close to garage door or any other entrance with a normal blower. And if you could with the method you describe, the Pronovost would already be long gone. You really believe we don't have blowers up here or experienced operators that know how to use them? Holy cow, at least we're all friends eh.


Dont worry  "thems not fighting words" Im just saying that when you start a inverted blower off at the garage door for example your gonna leave snow "behind the blower also" at the beginning of the run.  Nope never meant to imply that ya had no blowers or dum operators.:salute: I only posted a comment to say that a "normal blower" works just as well if ya use the "auger and blade" technique. LOL. Both blowers have their pros and cons. And I agree that for residential work, the inverted blower is the cats meow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*pronovosty PXPL 55-77 snow blowers*



augerandblade;759896 said:


> Dont worry  "thems not fighting words" Im just saying that when you start a inverted blower off at the garage door for example your gonna leave snow "behind the blower also" at the beginning of the run.  Nope never meant to imply that ya had no blowers or dum operators.:salute: I only posted a comment to say that a "normal blower" works just as well if ya use the "auger and blade" technique. LOL. Both blowers have their pros and cons. And I agree that for residential work, the inverted blower is the cats meow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I think we have an agreement in principle that the Pronost PXPL snowblowers are one of the best ones manufactured.


----------

